# نحن لا نحزن على هدم أو حرق مبنى كنيسة أو دير



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2013)

نحن   المؤمنيين بمسيح القيامة والحياة لا نعبد الله الحي في حدود الجدران   الضيقة الجامده أو تحت سلطان الزمان والناموس الطقسي، لأنه رفعنا بشخصه  لمستوى الأبدية  وأقام مذبحه وسط أحشاء هيكل جسدنا الشخصي أي في داخل  قلوبنا، فالذي لا يحده مكان  ولا يسكن  في طوب صنعه إنسان، بل هيكله الحي  وسكناه لم تكن قط في مباني ولا   عِمارات بل في هيكله الخاص الذي صنعه وهو  الإنسان، فطوبى لكل من قَبِلَ  سُكنى  الله فيه وصار هيكلاً مقدساً له  بالتوبة والإيمان الحي.


لذلك   نحن لا نبكي أو ننتحب ونحزن لخراب هيكل من طوب أو نتضايق لهدم كنيسة أو  حرق دير،  لكننا نحزن ونتضايق ونبكي من أجل سقوط الهيكل العظيم الحي وهو  الإنسان صنعة  يدي الخالق العظيم (لا أتكلم هنا عن موت الجسد بالطبع).
فيا   أيها الأخ الساقط تحت سلطان الخطية التي تعمل وتثمر للموت، فلتتقدم بقلب   صادق في توبة ويقين الإيمان لله القدوس الحي طبيب النفس الذي يُخلصها من   ظلمة الفاسد ويعيد مجدها الخاص ويزينها بكل زينة الفضيلة والتقوى لتصير   هيكلاً مقدساً له مزين بكل زينة ثمر الروح فرح النفس، لتصير أنت نفسك بيتاً   حياً وهيكلاً جميلاً فرح الله والقديسين آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*كلامك صح يا استاذى احنا زعلنا على ولادنا اللى بيموته مش على جدران وحيطان 

ربنا يرحمنا ويحمى ولاده ويحافظ عليهم 

ويحمى بيته وشعبه من كل شر *​


----------



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2013)

فليحمينا الله من السقوط تحن نير عبودية الفساد لأنه الموت عينه
ولنتقدم لله القدوس لكي يقدس هياكلنا ليجعلها حيه به وله وفيه
لأن موت الفاسد لن يقهرنا لأننا حاملين فينا حياة الله
النعمة تكون مع كل من يتألم ليعبر كل ضيق
بتسليم ذاته لله الحي ليسكنها ويقدسها آمين
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

> لذلك نحن لا نبكي أو نحزن لخراب هيكل من طوب أو نتضايق لهدم كنيسة أو حرق دير، لكننا نحزن ونتضايق ونبكي من أجل سقوط الهيكل العظيم الحي وهو الإنسان صنعة يدي الخالق العظيم.



*سامحني استاذي دي حاجة غصب عننا 
لما بشوف كنيسة قدامي بتتهدم و بتتحرق 
قلبي بيوجعني 
ده البيت و المكان اللي بيجمع المؤمنين في قداس ف اجتماع ف كلمة روحية 
المكان اللي انا عشت فيه من سن طفولتي و طول عمري بردد ترنيمة 
كنيستي كنيستي كنيستي هي بيتي هي امي هي سر فرح حيااتي 
الكنيسة دي انا بخدم فيها 
برنم فيها لالهي 
بسبح فيها 
بشوف فيها اب اعترافي ابويا الروحي اللي بيرشدني و يعلمني 
ليا ذكريات فيها محفورة 
ياما كنت مضايقة و تعبانة و شايلة هموم الدنيا و روحت عند المزار و بكيت 
و قدام الهيكل و شكيت لربي يسوع علشان يريحني و يشيل عني 
و كنت برتاح 

كل ده يا استاذي و مش عايزني احزن او اضايق 

ده انا من ساعة مش شفت الكنائس قدامي كدة و انا قلبي موجوع 
و بصلي لربنا بكل قلبي انه يحافظ على كل بيت ليه 
و كل ابن ليه 

انا عارفة ان موضوع حضرتك بيعزي كتيييييييير 
و ليك حق ف كل كلمة 
بس للأسف اني لحد دلوقتي تحت ضعف بشري و مش قادرة اسيطر على 
وجع قلبي على كل كنيسة اتحرقت و كل انسان انتقل لرربنا يسوع المسيح 

ربنا يبارك حضرتك و يفرح قلبك 
و يحمي مصر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

> لذلك نحن لا نبكي أو  نحزن لخراب هيكل من طوب أو نتضايق لهدم كنيسة أو حرق دير، لكننا نحزن  ونتضايق ونبكي من أجل سقوط الهيكل العظيم الحي وهو الإنسان صنعة يدي الخالق  العظيم.


اتفق جداا مع كلام حضرتك
وكنت لسه مش شوية بقول لموكي
انا مش بزعل اما بسمع عن كنيسة اتحرقت
لان ربنا قادر يرد علي كل قشاية اتحرقت فيها
معظم الكنائس اللي حرقوها وولعوا فيها النهارده بتحمل اسم  الست العدرا اكيد العدرا مش هتسكت علي بيوتها اللي حصل فيها كدا ابدا
اكيد قريب هتظهر وهترد علي كل اللي حصل
اكيد هتفرح قلب ولادها اللي تعبوا
انا واثقه في كل حرف كتبته انه هيتحقق 
بشفاعه امي العدرا 
 وكمان لان ربنا موجود وكبير ومبيرضاش بالظلم ابدا
هو قادر يحمي بيته واولاده ويعزيهم ويصبرهم 
اميين ياارب

بشكر حضرتك استاذي عالموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك .​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (14 أغسطس 2013)

الكنيسة مش مصنوعة من رمل وطوب .
الكنيسة مبنية من المحبة جوة القلوب .
فاكرينها تمحوا لما حيطانها تقع .
كنايسنا بتكثر فى نفوس بتوب .
يموت عدوك تحت رجليكى  وتعلى يا كنيسة بقوة راعيكى .

شكرا استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2013)

علينا أن ننتبه يا إخوتي أن الله يتحنن على الخاطي والفاجر لأنه يريد أن الكل يخلص ولمعرفة الحق يُقبل،  وعلينا أيضاً أن نشكره الآن لأنه ينبه قلوبنا لكي نهتم بهيكلنا الخاص الذي له، لكي تستقيم حياتنا لأننا في زمان التوبة وحياة الشركة مع الله باب وطرق مفتوح لنا على مصراعيه ينبغي أن ندخل فيه بالإيمان الحي، فأن لم ننتبه لهيكل جسدنا لكي نقدمه لله ليتقدس، فأنه لن تنفعنا عودة الكنائس وبناءها، لأن الله لا ينظر للبناء الذي سينتهي مع العالم في الزمان الأخير، بل ينظر لهيكله الخاص الذي هو نحن،  فلنحفظ هياكلنا من الدمار بأن نسرع للتوبة وحياة الإيمان العامل بالمحبة آمين


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

صدقني استاذي الاتنين مؤلمين و بيوجعوا اوووي
سواء اني اشوف اخويا او اختي ف المسيح بيموت
او اني اشوف بيتي و كنيستي بتتحرق
الاتنين اصعب من بعض و الاتنين المهم لا يحتمل
شكرا لحضرتك جدا
ربنا يحفظك


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صدقني استاذي الاتنين مؤلمين و بيوجعوا اوووي
> سواء اني اشوف اخويا او اختي ف المسيح بيموت
> او اني اشوف بيتي و كنيستي بتتحرق
> الاتنين اصعب من بعض و الاتنين المهم لا يحتمل
> ...



لا مانع بالطبع أن الإنسان يتوجع من أجل الحرق والهدم وإهدار أموال الناس التي تعبت بمشقة لكي تُعطيها وايضاً أن يتألم مع كل متألم أو من هو في ضيق شديد، ولكن الحزن الأعظم هو أن تهلك نفسي، أو أن أرى أخ لي في البشرية يهلك، لأن هكذا أحب الله العالم كله بمن فيهم جميع الناس حتى الذين هم ضدنا، لذلك وجع قلب المؤمن الحي بالله في أن يرى إنسان يُسرع لهلاك نفسه.. لذلك لنُصلي أن يرحم الله الجميع ويترائف على الخطاة والمجرمين ليردهم إليه غافراً كل خطاياهم آمين 
​


----------



## candy shop (15 أغسطس 2013)

على قد ما الواحد موجوع 
لكن لقيت كلمه للبابا تواضروس جميله 
الكنيسه مش بتتبنى من زلط وطوب بتتبنى من محبه قلوب 
واللى بيتعدى على مبنى وفاكر انه بيحرق الكنيسه 
الكنيسه ليها رب قال 
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها 
ربنا يباركك ايمن 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ياسيدي  المسيح *

*كم  كان  قاسيا  ...  أري  صليبك  تهدم*
*كم  كان  مدمعا  ... أري  هيكلك  المقدس  أحترق*
*كم  كان  موجعا ... أري  أيقونات  وأناجيل  تبددت*

*أن  قلبي  الصغير ... لم يحتمل  هذا ... فـ  لم  خلقته  هكذا !!*

*قلبك  الكبير  يا ألهي  القدير... لم  يحتمل  اللصوص  والصيارفه  *
*طردتهم ... ضربتهم ... بددتهم ... ولم  تكن  آسفا .. نادما .. أو حزينا *

*التجربه  قاسيه  يارب  ...  فوق  احتمالات  طاقاتنا*
*والقلب  الصغير ... الذي  صار  مكلوما  وحزينا*
*يتوسل  إليك  ... أن  تغيره  إذا ما شأت *
*أو ترسل  له  تعزيات  سماويه*


*أخي  الحبيب ... أشكر الرب  الذي  وهب  لك  قلبا معزيا .. متعزيا*

*الـــــــــرب  مـعــــــــــــك*​


----------



## Mesopotamia (15 أغسطس 2013)

الرب يسوع  يحمي الشعب المسيحي في مصر لا تهتمو للبناء فانه مجرد حجر لاكن من يقدر ان يحرق الاساس الي انبنه على الكنيسه


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يعزينا بحضوره الخاص شفاء نفوسنا
لأن كل شيء في النهاية سينتهي مع العالم
لكن تبقى النفس خالدة وحياتها في الله قائمة
كونوا معافين بروح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2013)

كلامك صح... بس غصب عن الواحد .. مشاعر إنسانيه .. الواحد قلبه. بيوجعه... و بيحزن....
لكن لى ثقه فى الرب كبيره أوى... 
اشكرك على الموضوع المهم ..


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2013)

*كلامك معزى وجه فى وقته يا استاذ ايمن لانه تقريبا كل بيوت المسحيين فى  حالة من الحزن والالم وقلوبنا موجوعة بسبب الخسارة الكبيرة فى الكنايس والارواح اكيد
معاك حق ان الكنايس مش معناها شوية طوب وزلط وان الكنيسة بتكون فى قلوبنا وقربنا من ربنا بارواحنا
متأكدين جدا انه مش بعدد الكنائس ممكن تكون بلد كلها كنايس ولكن قلوب الناس بعيدة جدا عن ربنا ناس خطاة وغير تائبين وقتها هيكون اى فايدة الكنايس
لكن احنا حزانا لانه كلنا وحضرتك اكيد تعرف احنا بنعانى اد ايه علشان يطلع تصريح ببناء كنيسة وبتفضل قطعة الارض دى متحوطة مجرد بس قطعة ارض تحت الانشاء كااام سنة لحد ميتبنى فيها مبنى يصلح لاقامة الصلاة ونفضل كام سنة نعانى من تشطيب وتجهيز المكان لاستقبالنا كمصليين 
من حق كل انسان مسيحى يلاقى جانب بيته كنيسة له ولاولاده ودا الحقيقة مش حاصل فى بلادنا وفى اماكن كتير من القرى والبلدان الصغيرة بيعانوا من بعد الكنايس عن بيوتهم وراضيين وشاكرين 
لكن كمان  حتى العدد القليل الموجود ده يتحرق اغلبيته كده حرام
يلا ربنا يعوض وعلشان كل دا احنا حزانا لكن من اعماق قلوبنا احنا متأكدين ان ربنا شايف وبيسجل وكل حاجة حصلت لاولاده ولكنايسه 
هتكون متسجلة وهيعوضنا عنها باذن يسوع
تحياتى للجميع
*


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

آه لو كل بيت مسيحي يبقى هيكلاً لله الحي تقام فيه موائد صلاة حية
لكان الآن الكل في فرح عارم يمجد اسم الله الحي لأنه انشأ هياكل مقدسة له
لأن فرحنا بأننا كلنا ذبائح حية مقدمه لهُ بمسرَّه قلوب تقبل سلب أموالها بفرح
ولا تحزن على عدم بناء كنيسة أو ترميمها أو إنشاءها
لأن ليس لنا غرض آخر سوى خلاص النفوس
إلهنا الحي يعزيكم بأن تكونوا 
آنية مقدسة لهُ
آمين
​


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2013)

*يذكر  تاريخ اجدادنا أنه فى يوم واحد تم حرق بأمر الحاكم الظالم ثلاثون ألف  كنيسة مع اوامر صريحة بعدم بناء أى كنيسة .. و مع ذلك انتشرت الكنائس اذ  صار كل بيت كنيسة .. الكنيسة معنى قبل ان تكون مبنى

 د. مجدى اسحق*


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *يذكر  تاريخ اجدادنا أنه فى يوم واحد تم حرق بأمر الحاكم الظالم ثلاثون ألف  كنيسة مع اوامر صريحة بعدم بناء أى كنيسة .. و مع ذلك انتشرت الكنائس اذ  صار كل بيت كنيسة .. الكنيسة معنى قبل ان تكون مبنى
> 
> د. مجدى اسحق*



طوبى لمن يسمع بأذن قلبه ويحيا بالإيمان فأنه يرى ويبصر مجد الله الحي
اشكرك على تعليقك الحلو، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أغسطس 2013)

ابنائى الاعزاء
كم هو مؤلم ما تعرضنا اليه من ظلم واضطهاد على مر العصور
وكان الامس هو اسود يوم فى تاريخ مصر من الاسكندرية الى اسوان
حرق الكنائس ونهب البيوت وحرقها هذا هو دليل على ان هذه القلوب
قلوب لا تعرف الله ابا هم كذبون مجرمون ارهابيون


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

لنُصلي لكي يهتدوا لطريق البرّ فيكون لهم باسم ربنا يسوع حياة
لأننا لسنا أفضل منهم لأن كلنا الخطاة والأثمة الذين أحبهم يسوع
​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (15 أغسطس 2013)

لكننا نحزن ونتضايق ونبكي من أجل سقوط الهيكل العظيم
 الحي وهو  الإنسان صنعة  يدي الخالق العظيم.​ 
*"إهدموا هذا الهيكلِ وأنا أبنيهِ في ثلاثةِ أيامٍ"*
*من كان يفهم ما قصده الرب عندما قال هذه الآية...وغيرها*
*وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا *
*لاأعرف ما أقول أخي الحبيب...؟*
*ولاكن الله يعلم بكل شيء وهو القادر القدير على كل شيء*
*ليس لي... ولنا جميعاً سوى أن نصلي لبعضنا ونرجوا*
*من الله أن يزيدنا قوة وثبات الى المنتهى*
*ويحمي شعبه من أولاد الشرير...ونصلي لهم لتوبة حقيقية*
*مقبولة ترضي رائحتها الرب الحي صاحب المراحم العظيمة.*
*ونقول كلنا عليك يارب نتوكل وقدنا أنت بمشيئتك .*
*لنسجد لرئيس السلام، ولنشكره لأنه وضع سلاماً في قلوبنا، ولنطلب*
* إليه أن يهب سلامه هذا للكثيرين.*
*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب على كل شيء تقدمه لربنا ولشعبه*
*لأنك خادم مميز فعنده أنت تحيا*
* تحياتي وأحترامي وبركات الرب تحيطك بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة *
* والمجد لربنا يسوع  المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتك ويهبك فيض من سيل النعمة
ويرد كل حزين متضايق يحيا في الخطية أو بعيداً عنه بأي شكل
ويعطي نعمة للكل ويرجم أعدائنا ويباركهم ويرد لهم العقل والتعقل
إلهنا الحي معك ومع كل من يطلب اسمه العظيم القدوس آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ياستازي 
اله قال لنا 
انتم هياكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم 
شكرا علي الكلمات المعزية لقلوبنا


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يعزي قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق يا أجمل أخ حلو
النعمة تكون معك ومع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد آمين
​


----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

*انا متفقه جدا معاك استاذي 
وكلنا منتظرين عداله السما 
ربنا يكون معانا كلنا ومع كنيسته وهو يقدر ع كده ​*


----------



## aymonded (15 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يعمل بنعمته ليرد إليه كل من هو بعيد أو في ظلمة آمين
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (16 أغسطس 2013)

امين
اهديك اخي هذه الاية
الرسول بطرس يقول
وان نقض بيت خيمتنا الارضي
فلنا في السماء بناء مصنوع من الله
عشت في كنف المسيح الاخ الحبيب


----------



## aymonded (16 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يغمر قلبك بسلامه الفائق يا أروع أخ حلو
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي
​


----------

